# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  missing baby?

## LostVoodoo

have i missed something- where the hell is Amber's baby?

----------


## SarahWakefield

i was thinking that, phoenix wasn't it ?

----------


## dragoneye454

Yeah, she mentioned him when she was talking to her shrink but we didn't actually see him. hmmm

----------


## Chloe-Elise

I was thinking that when I was watching it, there was hardly any mention of him at all.

----------


## Skits

> have i missed something- where the hell is Amber's baby?


he's gone to that special creche for babies. you know the one where they keep babies day and night and never complain. there's one in eastenders aswell!!

----------


## dragoneye454

lol. I forgot about that place.

----------


## Gadders

i was thinking the same aswell last night when she moved in with bruno she didnt have the baby with her so where is it.???????????????/

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

good creche skits and i was wondering where he was as she didn't leave him alone in the last series and now she don't want him

----------


## willsmummy

Was wondering the same thing. Mind you, this is Footballer's Wives. Disappearing characters is part of the charm.

Spaeking of which, what happened to Noah, the one who was gay but didn't want to be? Did I miss something?

----------


## Cornishbabe

I'm sure Noah was there on thurs. amber mentioned phoenix one when she was with the shrink, but thats it as far as im remember. I think hes probably left it with a live away with your kid nanny.As she was too disraught after her partners death. lol maybe the kids parents dont want him to be in the show anymore so they are going to hope we forget?

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

me two  was thinking that i no taynas baby died but ambers baby i thought she still had him but he was no where to be seen

----------


## Debs

> have i missed something- where the hell is Amber's baby?


i am so glad someone else asked this i was thinking i had missed something in the last series, no baby even when she moved into brunos!

----------


## leanne27

the babies were in like every scene last season so they probs think they made up for them not been in it this time round! LOL

----------


## Abbie

but seriously where on earth is ambers baby, last sereis she wouldnt stop going on about her baby

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

> but seriously where on earth is ambers baby, last sereis she wouldnt stop going on about her baby


i no tell me about ive still got my baby and she aint gone  lol

----------


## Abbie

> i no tell me about ive still got my baby and she aint gone  lol


lol i know it just doesnt make snese, mind you amber is going a bit crazy i think

----------


## leanne27

has anyone noticed amber DOES actually go crazy once she gets an idea in her head? like in series 3 it was tanya and conrad's relasonship, series 4 it was the whole "tanya's got my baby!" phase and now it's the whole getting revenge for conrad thing, but as i said before the funniest part is she is always right, she just gets really weired LOL

----------


## Abbie

i think amber is just crazy all the time !!!! i mean she has obviuously forgot she has a baby

----------


## Bryan

am i the only one to not notice or care about the baby?

it shows that the shows so good and actioned pack that we forget about major details like that   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> am i the only one to not notice or care about the baby?
> 
> it shows that the shows so good and actioned pack that we forget about major details like that


i care about the baby im just in total shock that they forgot about the baby!!!! i mean how can they?

----------


## Cornishbabe

next week there will probably a stupid explanation for the missing baby once they have realised.

----------


## Abbie

> next week there will probably a stupid explanation for the missing baby once they have realised.


well i hope so a silly explanation is better than none at all

----------


## Abbie

ok it cmae to be today, there is NO MISSING BABY!! remember ambers baby did die!, thats how they found out about the switch, and the fake tan, i cnat belive we thought the baby was missing cos the baby is dead  :Sad:

----------


## Cornishbabe

She didnt die??? Im postitive that only one of the babies died.

----------


## Abbie

> She didnt die??? Im postitive that only one of the babies died.


lol well my friend told me today that the other baby did die, and i think he did too

----------


## Abbie

ok now i keep thinking about it and i really dont know any more

----------


## Cornishbabe

lol. I really dont think they both died. Im sure it wasd only the one. Im sure we would have remembered

----------


## Abbie

> lol. I really dont think they both died. Im sure it wasd only the one. Im sure we would have remembered


i know im so confused now, i just cnat get my head round it

----------


## Cornishbabe

In the last series of Footballersâ Wives
Amber and arch-rival Tanya Turner were both pregnant to Conrad. Tanya, convinced that her baby was actually fathered by her dead husband, Frank Laslett, hatched a plan to swap the babies with evil Nurse Janette Dunkley. Ignorant to the swap, Amber took her baby, Pundarik, home, but her dog Krishna became jealous and smothered the baby to death. After the discovery of a bottle of fake-tan in Pundarikâs things, Amber became convinced that Tanya had swapped their babies and forced Conrad to get a DNA test to prove that she was baby Troyâs ârealâ mother. Once the truth came out, Conrad and Amber banished Tanya abroad. Finally free of her rival, Amber renamed her baby, Phoenix, and then took Conrad back.


It doesnt say anything about phoenix dieing.

----------


## big bro fan

i think that Amber should be reported to social services because you dont just leave your baby somewhere.

----------


## leanne27

she probably hired an expensive nany to baby sit him ALL DAY LOL

----------


## Gadders

wasnt it tanyas baby that died not ambers

----------


## Cornishbabe

> wasnt it tanyas baby that died not ambers


Im sure it was too. It doesnt say anyehre on the FW site that they both died

----------


## leanne27

yeah tanyas baby died then claimed ambers was hers, amber got her baby back wHEN tanya left, as the DNA test proved the baby was Ambers

----------


## Cornishbabe

> yeah tanyas baby died then claimed ambers was hers, amber got her baby back wHEN tanya left, as the DNA test proved the baby was Ambers


Yeh thats excatly what happened when i think about it  :Cheer:

----------


## LostVoodoo

oooh they mentioned the baby last night! not that we saw him or anything, but they refered to "the kids" and "shacked up with his wife and baby" so at least we know they haven't killed him off!

----------


## Abbie

sorry my friend was confused about the not being a missing baby which then confused me, but there was a missing baby, but i missed it last night :Sad:

----------


## leanne27

dont know why they can't just have him appear in one scene even though. Amber totally adored him in the last series now she doen't even mention him

----------


## Abbie

i know me too, i mean its like a different amber but hopefully we will see her baby soon

----------


## Em

Greif can do funny things though - her priority will be revenge I would think. Wrong I know but it does happen. Nothing else would matter

----------


## x Amby x

her baby seems to have disappeared as she didnt seem to bring him to Bruno's with her.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Ive just watched thursdays eppisode. we heard the baby cry and bruno told it to shut up. But we still havn't actulary seen it.

----------

